# Bargain Book Finds (November 2012) - Please, no self promotion.



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the October 2012 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had this on my wish list for awhile...and it's come down!

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Normally $9.99. It's $1.99 for the month of November.


----------



## Ivan Katarsky (Jun 30, 2012)

When it Rains it Pours is a $0.99 Urban Fiction anthology by Yung Lit and friends. She has a new one coming out soon.

Good Lust Charm with a Chill Technique ($2.99), a first part of an Urban Addiction Novella, is supposed to have a sequel comming out really soon. Yung Lit is credited for the cover of this one.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The First Wave: A Billy Boyle World War II Mystery, by James R. Benn

Down to $3.44. Back to $9.99

This series gets my highest recommendation. This is book 2 in the series, I don't believe you'll miss too much if you use this as an inexpensive way to try the series.

My comments on a later book in the series, including my synopsis of how Billy got where he is, can be found here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97765.msg1745828.html#msg1745828


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

Storm by Brigid Kemmerer is only $1.99! This book is a great YA Urban Fantasy read, a la Cassandra Clare, Samantha Young. Addicting series!


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I just noticed that books 2 - 6 in Marie Force's Gansett Island series have gone on sale for $1.99 each, while the first book is free. I've read the first three and liked them a lot. In order, the books are:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Benjamin Franklin, at this posting for $2.99. Back to $14.99

b&n price match, so may not last long, verify price before buying.

Highly reviewed book that usually sells for about $14 in Kindle form, I've been watching it for awhile.


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Short, fun romance by Kristina Knight is 1/2 price at $1.99 this week


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Nightshifted - UF by Cassie Alexander. $2.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Young Michelangelo: The Path to the Sistine: A Biography [Kindle Edition]
$1.24 at this posting


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Lincoln's Men. $2.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Lincoln Assassination Encyclopedia $2.99

The movie is bringing bargain Lincoln books out of the woodwork


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Boone, a Biography, by Robert Morgan

$1.99 at this posting. This was the first book I read this year, and I really enjoyed it. It is now $1.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

God, No!
By Penn Gillette

$2.99 at this posting


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> God, No!
> By Penn Gillette
> 
> $2.99 at this posting


Still $2.99.
I really gotta stay out of this thread,


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Art of Racing in the Rain got a lot of hoopla a couple of years ago.  If you didn't get it, but want it, it is $2.99 at this posting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the December 2012 thread, please go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,134561.0.html

Betsy


----------

